# Videos By Harold Hall



## HMF (Nov 2, 2016)

These will shortly be added to the videos section.


*Home metalworking workshop*




Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 2 days ago


3:34
*Tool Makers Clamps.*
Home metalworking workshop
2 days ago
178 views
Tool makers clamps. making and using. Also includes, details regarding clamps which have both clamping screws on the same side. These have uses which are not possible with the common clamps but the...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 1 week ago


4:29
*Lathe Milling Head*
Home metalworking workshop
1 week ago
304 views
Home Workshop Project. A Milling Head for the lathe. Can be made using just a lathe and drilling machine. To visit my webpage relating to this video click on the followinghttp://homews.co.uk...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 2 weeks ago


8:10
*Tapping Stand*
Home metalworking workshop
2 weeks ago
789 views
Home Workshop Project. Tapping Stand with automatic feed to suit the pitch of the thread being made. To visit my webpage relating to this video click on the followinghttp://homews.co.uk/page41.html



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 1 month ago


11:10
*RotaryTable*
Home metalworking workshop
1 month ago
1,059 views
Home workshop project. Hand driven rotary table, that is, having no worm/wormwheel reduction gears and rotated directly using an arm from the side of the table. Also has, 24 direct divisions. To...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 2 months ago


13:06
*QCTHMk2a*
Home metalworking workshop
2 months ago
1,407 views
Quick Change Lathe toolholder. Home Workshop Project. A simple design which is easy to make in the home workshop and very accurate as this video shows. To visit my webpage relating to this video cl...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


7:15
*Soft Jaws for the Three Jaw Chuck*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
506 views
Home Workshop Project. This Video shows briefly my method of producing Soft Jaws for the Three Jaw Chuck and the theory behind the shape of the teeth. To visit my webpage relating to this video cl...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


8:26
*Dividing Head.full function*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
3,697 views
Dividing Head which, using the lathes changewheels, has a range of worm/wormwheel ratios. This results in more divisions being available compared to a semi universal dividing head.
Home Workshop Pr...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


5:00
*Low Profile Clamps.*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
1,206 views
Clamps, primarily, for securing shallow parts on the milling machine table. Home Workshop Project To visit my webpage relating to this video click on the followinghttp://www.homews.co.uk/page108.html



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


4:48
*Accessories for a dial indicator and other uses*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
1,058 views
Accessories for use with a dial indicator/dial test indicator, but with many other uses. Typically, Instrument makers vice, Heavy duty helping hand and Machine guard support. Home Workshop Project....



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


6:19
*High Profile Clamps for the milling machine.*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
453 views
Multi purpose clamps for use on the milling machine table. Especially, though not exclusively, useful for parts too long for the machine vice .Home Workshop Project. To visit my webpage relating to...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


4:49
*Faceplate and Angleplate Workpiece Clamps*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
450 views
Compact workpiece clamps for use on an angleplate or faceplate. Home workshop project. To visit my webpage relating to this video click on the followinghttp://homews.co.uk/page39.html



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


3:00
*Engineers Sash Clamps*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
270 views
Multi use clamps for the metalworking workshop, similar to woodworkers Sash Clamps, but smaller and more robust. Home Workshop Project. To visit my webpage relating to this video click on the foll...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


9:22
*End Mill Sharpening Fixture*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
2,732 views
A simple fixture for use on the off hand grinder to sharpen the end cutting edges of an endmill. Easy to make, and use, in the homeworkshop. Home Workshop Project. To visit my webpage relating to...



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 3 months ago


10:34
*QCTHMk2*
Home metalworking workshop
3 months ago
723 views
Quick Change Lathe Toolholder. 
Home Workshop Project. A simple design which is easy to make in the home workshop, and very accurate as this video shows .



Home metalworking workshop uploaded a video 6 months ago


2:07
*Basic Dividing Head*
Home metalworking workshop
6 months ago
694 views
Dividing head for construction in the home metalworking workshop. Drawings and construction methods available. To visit my webpage relating to this video click on the following http://homews.co.uk...


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 2, 2016)

Haven't watched the videos yet.
But, the topics are great!!

Thank you,
Daryl
MN


----------



## intjonmiller (Nov 2, 2016)

I didn't realize he had done any videos. What I've seen of his books has been excellent. Now it looks like I'm not going to get anything else done today...


----------



## HMF (Nov 2, 2016)

They're in the videos section. 

I will be adding other authors too, so you likely won't get much done this week.


----------

